# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Letërsia Shqiptare

## [A-SHKODRANI]

*Let&#235;rsia Shqiptare* 


  N&#235; kultur&#235;n e shqiptar&#235;ve ka l&#235;n&#235; gjurm&#235;n e saj t&#235; thell&#235; historia e tyre e brendshme dhe e jashtme.
Pjes&#235; e trevave t&#235; lashta ilirike, udh&#235; kryq&#235;zimi e qytet&#235;rimeve dhe e interesave gjeopolitike gjat&#235; dyndjeve barbare e m&#235; pas, provinc&#235; e perandorive t&#235; per&#235;ndimit dhe t&#235; Lindjes, t&#235; Rom&#235;s e t&#235; Bizantit, pasi kishte b&#235;r&#235; e &#231;b&#235;r&#235; gjat&#235; shekujve, despotate e principata t&#235; pavarura, dhe pasi kishte formuar m&#235; s&#235; fundi shtetin e Sk&#235;nderbeut, i cili u q&#235;ndroi p&#235;r nj&#235; &#231;erek shekulli hordhive osmanve, duke u kthyer n&#235; mburoj&#235; t&#235; krisht&#235;rimit dhe t&#235; qytet&#235;rimit europian, Shqip&#235;ria e cfilitur nga luft&#235;rat, pas vdekjes s&#235; heroit t&#235; rezistenc&#235;s s&#235; saj, Gjergj Kastriot-Sk&#235;nderbeut (1468), kishte r&#235;n&#235; n&#235; fund t&#235; shek.XV n&#235;n zgjedh&#235;n e Perandoris&#235; s&#235; Sulltan&#235;ve.
Vendi ishte kthyer pas n&#235; nj&#235; faz&#235; zhvillimi ekonomiko-shoq&#235;ror historikisht t&#235; kap&#235;rcyer. Rrjedhat normale t&#235; kultur&#235;s shqiptare, q&#235; ecte n&#235; nj&#235; hap me humanizmin evropian, u nd&#235;rpren&#235;. Pasoja e par&#235; e pushtimit ishte hemoragjia e elit&#235;s intelektuale n&#235; Per&#235;ndim. Prej saj u shquan figura, q&#235; b&#235;n&#235; em&#235;r n&#235; bot&#235;n humaniste, si historiani M. Barleti (1460-1513), q&#235; botoi n&#235; Rom&#235; m&#235; 1510 nj&#235; histori t&#235; Sk&#235;nderbeut, e cila u p&#235;rkthye thuajse n&#235; t&#235; gjitha gjuh&#235;t e Evrop&#235;s, ose M. Be&#231;ikemi (1408-1526), Gj. Gazulli (1400-1455), L. Tomeu (1456-1531), M. Maruli (shek. XV), M. Artioti (1480-1556) e t&#235; tjer&#235;, q&#235; u dalluan n&#235; fusha t&#235; ndryshme t&#235; shkenc&#235;s, t&#235; artit e t&#235; filozofis&#235;.
Nd&#235;rkaq, n&#235; vend jeta kulturore u fashit, monumentet e kultur&#235;s materiale e shpirt&#235;rore u zhduk&#235;n n&#235;n rr&#235;nojat e shkat&#235;rrimit t&#235; luft&#235;rave; gjysm&#235;h&#235;na e uli kryqin dhe gati dy t&#235; tretat e popullat&#235;s n&#235; fund t&#235; shek. XVII ishin konvertuar n&#235; fen&#235; islame. Por ky ndryshim drastik i struktur&#235;s fetare nuk pengoi q&#235; Shqip&#235;ria t&#235; ishte p&#235;rher&#235; nj&#235; nga provincat m&#235; t&#235; paqeta t&#235; Perandoris&#235; dhe as q&#235; kultura shqiptare t&#235; mbijetonte edhe n&#235; kushtet e nj&#235; pushtimi disashekullor, n&#235;n trysnin&#235; e islamit e t&#235; bot&#235;s kulturore t&#235; orientit, q&#235; pati nj&#235; ndikim t&#235; thell&#235; e t&#235; gjithansh&#235;m n&#235; t&#235;, ve&#231;se pa arritur t&#235; shtyp&#235; natyr&#235;n shqiptare t&#235; kultur&#235;s vend&#235;se.
Q&#235;ndresa n&#235; fush&#235;n e kultur&#235;s u shpreh n&#235; radh&#235; t&#235; par&#235; p&#235;rmes l&#235;vrimit t&#235; shqipes n&#235; l&#235;m&#235; t&#235; botimeve t&#235; teksteve kishtare, kryesisht t&#235; qarkut konfesional katolik n&#235; veri, por edhe ortodoks n&#235; jug.
Reforma protestante gjall&#235;roi shpresat e zhvillimit t&#235; gjuh&#235;s e t&#235; tradit&#235;s letrare vend&#235;se kur prifti Gj. Buzuku solli n&#235; shqip liturgjin&#235; katolike, duke dashur t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; p&#235;r shqipen at&#235; q&#235; b&#235;ri Luteri p&#235;r gjermanishten.
“Meshari” i Gj. Buzukut, botuar prej tij m&#235; 1555, mbahet deri m&#235; sot, si e para vep&#235;r e shqipes s&#235; shkruar. Niveli i p&#235;rpunuar i gjuh&#235;s dhe ortografia e stabilizuar duhet t&#235; jet&#235; rezultat i nj&#235; tradite m&#235; t&#235; hershme t&#235; shkrimit t&#235; shqipes, tradit&#235; q&#235; nuk njihet. Por ekzistojn&#235; disa d&#235;shmi fragmentare m&#235; t&#235; hershme se vepra e Buzukut, t&#235; cilat flasin p&#235;r shkrimin e shqipes t&#235; pakt&#235;n nga shek.XIV: 
E para d&#235;shmi q&#235; njihet &#235;sht&#235; e vitit 1332, e domenikanit freng Gulielm Adale, kryepeshkop i Tivarit, i cili n&#235; nj&#235; relacion latinisht shkruan se shqiptar&#235;t kan&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rdorim n&#235; librat e tyre shkronjat latine edhe pse gjuha e tyre &#235;sht&#235; fare e ndryshme nga latinishtja. Me r&#235;nd&#235;si t&#235; vecant&#235; jane: nj&#235; formul&#235; pag&#235;zimi (Unte paghesont premenit Atit et Bizit et spertit senit) e vitit 1492, shkruar shqip brenda nj&#235; teksti latinisht, nga peshkopi i Durr&#235;sit Pal Engj&#235;lli; nje fjalor me glosa shqip i vitit 1497, i gjermanit Arnold fon Harf, i cili pat kaluar si udh&#235;tar n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri dhe nj&#235; fragment nga Ungjilli i Sh&#235;n Mateut, po shqip, por me shkronja greqisht, i shekullit XIV 
Shkrimet shqip t&#235; k&#235;tyre shekujve s’duhet t&#235; ken&#235; qen&#235; vet&#235;m tekste fetare, por dhe kronika historike, p&#235;r t&#235; cilat flet humanisti M. Barleti, i cili n&#235; librin e tij “Rrethimi i Shkodr&#235;s” (1504) pohon se ka pasur n&#235; dor&#235; kronika t&#235; tilla t&#235; shkruara n&#235; gjuh&#235;n e popullit (in vernacula lingua).
Me gjith&#235; pengesat q&#235; krijoi Kund&#235;rreforma p&#235;r l&#235;vrimin e gjuh&#235;ve nacionale n&#235; literatur&#235;n kishtare, ky proces nuk u nd&#235;rpre. Gjat&#235; shek. XVI-XVII u botuan n&#235; shqip katekizma “E mb&#235;suame krishter&#235;” (1592) e L. Matr&#235;ng&#235;s, “Doktrina e krishter&#235;” (1618) dhe “Rituale romanum” (1621) t&#235; P. Budit, shkrimtari i par&#235; i proz&#235;s dhe i poezis&#235; origjinale shqipe, nj&#235; apologji p&#235;r Gjergj Kastriotin (1636) nga F. Bardhi, i cili botoi edhe nj&#235; fjalor e l&#235;nd&#235; folklorike, traktati teologjik-filozofik “&#199;eta e Profet&#235;ve” (1685) i P. Bogdanit, mendja m&#235; universale e mesjet&#235;s shqiptare.
Vepra e Bogdanit &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; traktat teologjik-filozofik q&#235; trajton me origjinalitet, duke shkrir&#235; t&#235; dh&#235;na nga burime t&#235; ndryshme, &#231;&#235;shtje kryesore t&#235; teologjis&#235; dhe nj&#235; histori biblike t&#235; plot&#235;, si dhe probleme t&#235; komplikuara t&#235; skolastik&#235;s, t&#235; kozmogonis&#235;, astronomis&#235;, pedagogjis&#235;, etj. Bogdani solli n&#235; kultur&#235;n shqiptare frym&#235;n humaniste dhe vler&#235;soi rolin e dijes e t&#235; kultur&#235;s n&#235; jet&#235;n e njeriut; ai me vepr&#235;n e tij t&#235; shkruar me nj&#235; shqipe e stil t&#235; p&#235;rpunuar, sh&#235;noi nj&#235; kthes&#235; n&#235; historin&#235; e let&#235;rsis&#235; shqipe.
Gjat&#235; shekullit XVIII njohu nj&#235; gjall&#235;rim m&#235; t&#235; madh literatura e qarkut kulturor konfensional ortodoks e mysliman. Nj&#235; anonim prej Elbasanit sjell n&#235; shqip copa t&#235; ungjillit, T. H. Filipi, po prej Elbasanit, “Dhjat&#235;n e Vjet&#235;r dhe t&#235; Re”. K&#235;to p&#235;rpjekje u shumuan n&#235; shekullin e ardhsh&#235;m, me botimin m&#235; 1827 t&#235; tekstit integral t&#235; “Dhjat&#235;s s&#235; Re” nga G. Gjirokastriti dhe me korpusin e madh t&#235; p&#235;rkthimeve kishtare t&#235; K. Kristoforidhit (1830-1895), n&#235; dy dialektet e shqipes, botime q&#235; ndihmuan procesin e integrimit t&#235; tyre n&#235; nj&#235; gjuh&#235; letrare t&#235; nj&#235;suar dhe vun&#235; bazat p&#235;r krijimin e kish&#235;s komb&#235;tare t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve me liturgjin&#235; n&#235; gjuh&#235;n e tyre.
Ndon&#235;se n&#235; kahje t&#235; kund&#235;rt me k&#235;t&#235; prirje, duhet p&#235;rmendur edhe kultura e Voskopoj&#235;s, e cila gjat&#235; shek. XVIII u b&#235; nj&#235; vat&#235;r e madhe qytet&#235;rimi dhe metropol i gadishullit ballkanik, me nj&#235; Akademi e shtypshkronj&#235; dhe me personalitete si T. Kavalioti, Dh. Haxhiu, G. Voskopojari, veprat diturore, filologjike, teologjike e filozofike t&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;ve objektivisht i ndihmonin shkrimit e njohjes s&#235; shqipes.
Edhe pse let&#235;rsia q&#235; u zhvillua n&#235; Voskopoj&#235;, ishte kryesisht n&#235; gjuh&#235;n greke, nevoja p&#235;r t’i v&#235;n&#235; gardh islamizmit, b&#235;n t&#235; domosdoshme edhe p&#235;rdorimin e gjuh&#235;ve amtare, duke inkurajuar zhvillimin e kulturave komb&#235;tare. N&#235; shkollat e Voskopoj&#235;s u p&#235;rdor&#235;n dhe arumanishtja e shqipja p&#235;r m&#235;simin e greqishtes, kurse n&#235; shtypshkronj&#235;n e saj u shtyp&#235;n edhe libra arumanisht.
Veprat e shkrimtar&#235;ve dhe dijetar&#235;ve t&#235; Voskopoj&#235;s kan&#235; sjell&#235; disa elemente t&#235; ideve t&#235; iluminizmit evropian. M&#235; i shquari nd&#235;r ta, Teodor Kavaljoti &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; erudit i koh&#235;s. Sipas d&#235;shmive t&#235; profesorit gjerman Thunman, vepra e Kavaljotit, q&#235; mbeti e pabotuar, n&#235; pjes&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; madhe ka trajtuar &#231;&#235;shtje pothuajse nga t&#235; gjitha deg&#235;t e shkenc&#235;s filozofike. N&#235; t&#235; ndjehet ndikimi i Platonit, Dekartit, Mal&#235;branshit dhe Leibnicit.
Rezultat i ndikimit t&#235; islamit dhe t&#235; kultur&#235;s s&#235; pushtuesit, ishte formimi gjat&#235; shek. XVIII i nj&#235; shkolle poetike, ose i nj&#235; let&#235;rsie t&#235; shkruar n&#235; gjuh&#235;n shqipe, por me alfabetin arab. Autor&#235; t&#235; saj si: N. Frakulla, M. Ky&#231;yku, S. Naibi, H. Z. Kamberi, Sh. e D. Frash&#235;ri, Sheh Mala, e t&#235; tjer&#235;, trajtuan n&#235; veprat e tyre motive t&#235; huajtura nga let&#235;rsit&#235; orientale, shkruan mevlud&#235; e divane me nj&#235; gjuh&#235; t&#235; mbytur nga orientalizmat, l&#235;vruan lirik&#235;n dhe epin religjioz. Kjo shkoll&#235; nuk pati jet&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; dhe as ndikim t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235; n&#235; zhvillimet e pastajme letrare.
P&#235;r t&#235; plot&#235;suar kuadrin e zhvillimit kulturor t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; n&#235; shek. XVI-XVIII duhet sh&#235;nuar, se pati nga autor&#235; vend&#235;s vepra t&#235; shquara n&#235; fush&#235; t&#235; arkitektur&#235;s dhe t&#235; piktur&#235;s ikonografike, ku u dalluan Onufri dhe i biri Nikolla (shek. XVI) dhe K. Shpataraku e D. Selenica (shek. XVIII) t&#235; cil&#235;t vazhduan tradit&#235;n e artit fetar post-bizantin, por jo pa ndikime nga Rilindja europiane. N&#235; fush&#235; t&#235; artit islam mund t&#235; p&#235;rmenden kryesisht nd&#235;rtimet e kultit.
Shekulli XIX, shekulli i l&#235;vizjeve nacionale n&#235; Ballkan, i gjente shqiptar&#235;t pa nj&#235; tradit&#235; t&#235; mjaftueshme t&#235; zhvillimit shtet&#235;ror, gjuh&#235;sor e kulturor unitar, me nj&#235; mend&#235;si individualiste dhe regjionaliste, t&#235; trash&#235;guar nga psikologjia e bajrakut dhe e fisit, p&#235;r pajos&#235; me nj&#235; vet&#235;dije komb&#235;tare t&#235; pazhvilluar, por me nj&#235; shpirt rebelimi spontan. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; situat&#235; historiko-kulturore nisi t&#235; merrte jet&#235; nj&#235; l&#235;vizje e organizuar mendore dhe letrare q&#235; mori emrin Rilindja Komb&#235;tare Shqiptare. Ajo u frym&#235;zua nga idet&#235; e romantizmit nacional dhe t&#235; iluminizmit, q&#235; u kultivuan n&#235; rrethet e inteligjenc&#235;s shqiptare, e cila jetonte kryesisht n&#235; m&#235;rgim, n&#235; kolonit&#235; e vjetra shqiptare n&#235; Itali dhe n&#235; ngulimet m&#235; t&#235; reja n&#235; Stamboll, Bukuresht, SHBA, Sofje e Kajro.
Ringjallja nacionale, mbrujtja e shqipes si gjuh&#235; e kultur&#235;s, organizimi i arsimit komb&#235;tar dhe themelimi i let&#235;rsis&#235; komb&#235;tare, n&#235; rrafshin kulturor, si dhe krijimi i shtetit t&#235; pavarur, n&#235; rrafshin politik, k&#235;to ishin synimet e k&#235;saj l&#235;vizjeje prej s&#235; cil&#235;s lindi shkolla e romantizmit shqiptar. Ishte ky nj&#235; romantiz&#235;m tipik ballkanik, i mbrujtur me frym&#235;n e &#231;lirimit komb&#235;tar, me nostalgjin&#235; e m&#235;rgimtarit dhe me patosin retorik t&#235; evokimit t&#235; mesjet&#235;s shqiptare, dometh&#235;n&#235; t&#235; luftrave t&#235; Gjergj Kastriotit. Kjo shkoll&#235; letrare l&#235;vroi kryesisht poezin&#235;. Heroi i saj ishte njeriu etik, shqiptari luft&#235;tar, e m&#235; pak njeriu tragjik. Nga motivet dhe format poetike, ajo ka lidhje t&#235; ngushta me tradit&#235;n folklorike. Gjurmimi i k&#235;saj tradite dhe botimet n&#235; fush&#235; t&#235; saj (“Rapsodi t&#235; nj&#235; poeme arb&#235;reshe” m&#235; 1866 nga De Rada, “P&#235;rmbledhje t&#235; k&#235;ng&#235;ve popullore dhe rapsodi t&#235; poemave shqiptare” m&#235; 1871 nga Z. Jubani, “Bleta shqiptare” m&#235; 1878 nga Th. Mitko, etj.), ishin pjes&#235; e programit kulturor t&#235; Rilindjes Komb&#235;tare p&#235;r afirmimin e identitetit etnokulturor t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve.
Dy jan&#235; p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesit m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj t&#235; romantizmit shqiptar t&#235; shek. XIX: J. De Rada (1814-1903), lindur e vdekur n&#235; diaspor&#235;n shqiptare n&#235; Itali e shkolluar atje dhe N. Frash&#235;ri (1846-199), lindur n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri, i shkolluar n&#235; Zosimea t&#235; Janin&#235;s, por i m&#235;rguar dhe vdekur n&#235; Stamboll. I pari &#235;sht&#235; poeti romantik shqiptar i rritur n&#235; klim&#235;n e romantizmit europian, i dyti romantiku shqiptar q&#235; tret n&#235; poezin&#235; e tij ndikimet e poezis&#235; lindore, sidomos persiane, me frym&#235;n dhe shpirtin e poezis&#235; s&#235; romaantizmit per&#235;ndimor.
De Rada shkroi nj&#235; cik&#235;l poemash epiko-lirike n&#235; stilin e rapsodive shqiptare: “K&#235;ng&#235;t e Milosaos”, 1836, “Serafina Topia” 1839, “Sk&#235;nderbeu i pafat” 1872-1874 etj. me ambicjen q&#235; t&#235; krijonte eposin nacional p&#235;r shekullin e Sk&#235;nderbeut.
Pas gjurm&#235;ve t&#235; Herderit, De Rada zgjoi n&#235; poezin&#235; e tij mallin e p&#235;r k&#235;ng&#235;n popullore dhe e ngjyrosi at&#235; me koloritin etnografik. Veprat e tij jan&#235; pasqyr&#235; e jet&#235;s shqiptare me zakonet dhe mend&#235;sin&#235; e saj karakteristike, si dhe dram&#235;n shqiptare t&#235; shek. XV, kur polemi i tij i pan&#235;nshtruar ra n&#235;n zgjedh&#235;n e osman&#235;ve. Konflikti midis lumturis&#235; s&#235; individit dhe tragjedis&#235; s&#235; kombit, skenat ndan&#235; kroit n&#235; katund, grat&#235; q&#235; mbledhin kall&#235;za n&#235; ara, burri q&#235; shkon n&#235; luft&#235; dhe gruaja q&#235; i qendis brezin, t&#235; gjitha t&#235; paraqitura me nj&#235; ndjenj&#235; lirizmi t&#235; holl&#235;, ja &#231;’&#235;sht&#235; poezia e k&#235;tij poeti romantik, q&#235; u rrit n&#235; klim&#235;n politike t&#235; l&#235;vizjes nacionale t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve dhe n&#235; klim&#235;n letrare t&#235; romantizmit kalabrez.
Naim Frash&#235;ri shkroi nj&#235; poem&#235; bukolike (“Bag&#235;ti e bujq&#235;sia”, 1886) nj&#235; p&#235;rmbledhje lirikash filosofike, atdhetare e dashurore (“Lulet e ver&#235;s” 1890), nj&#235; poem&#235; epike p&#235;r Sk&#235;nderben&#235; (“Histori e Sk&#235;nderbeut” 1898) nj&#235; poem&#235; epike religjoze (“Qerbelaja” 1898) dy poema greqisht (“O eros” e “O alithis pothos ton skipetaron) nj&#235; tuf&#235; lirikash persisht (“Tehajylat” - &#203;nd&#235;rrime) dhe shum&#235; vepra diturore shqip. Ai njihet si poeti m&#235; i madh komb&#235;tar i shqiptar&#235;ve.
Naim Frash&#235;ri themeloi lirik&#235;n moderne n&#235; poezin&#235; shqipe. N&#235; frym&#235;n e “Bukolik&#235;ve” e “Gjeorgjik&#235;ve” t&#235; Virgjilit, ai n&#235; poem&#235;n “Bag&#235;ti e bujq&#235;sia” u k&#235;ndoi pun&#235;ve t&#235; bujkut e t&#235; bariut duke i thurur nj&#235; himn bukurive t&#235; atdheut t&#235; vet dhe duke shprehur nostalgjin&#235; e poetit t&#235; m&#235;rguar dhe krenarin&#235; e q&#235;nies shqiptar. Nuk &#235;sht&#235; &#231;udi q&#235;, duke jetuar n&#235; zemr&#235;n e perandoris&#235; s&#235; osman&#235;ve, n&#235; Stamboll, t&#235; p&#235;rjetonte aq thell&#235; fatin e atdheut t&#235; tij. Malli p&#235;r vendlindjen, p&#235;r malet dhe fushat e Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, p&#235;r varret e t&#235; par&#235;ve, kujtimet e f&#235;minis&#235;, i japin forc&#235; e vrull lirik frym&#235;zimit t&#235; tij.
P&#235;rjetimet subjektive t&#235; individit t&#235; &#231;liruar nga prangat e mentalitetit mesjetar oriental, nga nj&#235; an&#235;, dhe nga ana tjet&#235;r panteizmi filozofik i doktrin&#235;s sufite, i shkrir&#235; me panteizmin poetik t&#235; shkoll&#235;s s&#235; romantizmit evropian, u japin meditimeve lirike t&#235; Frash&#235;rit nj&#235; dimension human e filozofik universal. Poezit&#235; m&#235; t&#235; bukura t&#235; p&#235;rmbledhjes “Lulet e ver&#235;s”, jan&#235; lirikat filozofike p&#235;r jet&#235;n dhe vdekjen, p&#235;r koh&#235;n q&#235; ik&#235;n dhe s’kthehet m&#235;, duke l&#235;n&#235; pas kujtime cfilit&#235;se n&#235; zemr&#235;n e njeriut, p&#235;r krijuesin t&#235; shkrir&#235; me universin.
Natyr&#235; religjioze dhe an&#235;tar i sektit bektashi, Frash&#235;ri &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; poet metafizik, q&#235; shkriu n&#235; meditimet e tij lirike, mistik&#235;n helenistike, me mistik&#235;n e lasht&#235; orientale e islame. I ndodhur n&#235; kryq&#235;zimin e traditave poetike e filozofike lindore e per&#235;ndimore, N. Frash&#235;ri i tret ato n&#235; nj&#235;ra-tjetr&#235;n, por pa shtypur natyr&#235;n e tij shqiptare. Kultura dhe qytet&#235;rimi per&#235;ndimor p&#235;rcaktuan substratin iluminist t&#235; vepr&#235;s s&#235; Frash&#235;rit, qytet&#235;rimi lindor substratin filozofiko-mistik, kurse bota shqiptare trungun e vepr&#235;s s&#235; tij. Por duhet ve&#231;uar n&#235; vepr&#235;n e tij fryma fr&#235;nge. Fryma fr&#235;nge n&#235; Greqi dhe n&#235; Turqi ishte p&#235;rfaq&#235;suese e kultur&#235;s evropiane. Ajo gjeti shtrat t&#235; ngroht&#235; n&#235; vendet ballkanike si Shqip&#235;ria, sepse u sillte popujve t&#235; k&#235;tij gadishulli idet&#235; e kryengritjes fr&#235;nge dhe iden&#235; e liris&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;sisht e t&#235; nacionalizmit modern. Njoh&#235;s i gjuh&#235;s fr&#235;nge, admirues i Volterit dhe i Rusoit, si mendimtar, dhe i Lamartinit si poet, Frash&#235;ri e shikonte t&#235; ardhmen e kombit t&#235; vet “t&#235; lind&#235;te andej nga per&#235;ndon”. Romantizmi i Naimit n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; pik&#235; nuk dallon prej romantizmit grek e turk, ato jan&#235; pjella e Franc&#235;s.
Naim Frash&#235;ri &#235;sht&#235; themeluesi i let&#235;rsis&#235; komb&#235;tare t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve dhe i gjuh&#235;s letrare komb&#235;tare. Ai e ngriti shqipen n&#235; rendin e nj&#235; gjuhe moderne t&#235; kultur&#235;s duke e mbrujtur at&#235; n&#235; modelin e ligj&#235;rimit t&#235; shqipes popullore.
Bot&#235;n subjektive t&#235; heroit romantik me shpirt t&#235; trazuar e sjell n&#235; romantizmin shqiptar poezia e Z. Serembes. N&#235; poezin&#235; e N. Mjed&#235;s dhe A. Z. &#199;ajupit, q&#235; jetuan n&#235; fundin e Rilindjes, shfaqen shenjat e dezintegrimit t&#235; sistemit artistik t&#235; romantizmit n&#235; let&#235;rsin&#235; shqipe.
A.Z &#199;ajupi (1866-1930), &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; poet rustik, i tipit t&#235; k&#235;ng&#235;tarit popullor, i mbiquajtur Mistrali i Shqip&#235;ris&#235;; ai i solli let&#235;rsis&#235; shqipe komedin&#235; e zakoneve dhe tragjedin&#235; me tem&#235; historike. I shkolluar n&#235; nj&#235; kolegj francez t&#235; Aleksandris&#235; dhe n&#235; Universitetin e Gjenev&#235;s, njoh&#235;s i mir&#235; i let&#235;rsis&#235; franceze, A. Z. &#199;ajupi solli nd&#235;r t&#235; par&#235;t n&#235; shqip fabulat e La Fontenit, duke hapur k&#235;shtu udh&#235;n e p&#235;rkthimit e t&#235; p&#235;rshtatjes n&#235; gjuh&#235;n shqipe, t&#235; veprave nga let&#235;rsisa bot&#235;rore, q&#235; ka qen&#235; dhe vazhdon t&#235; mbetet nj&#235; nga udh&#235;t e m&#235;dha t&#235; komunikimit t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve me kultur&#235;n bot&#235;rore.
Me krijimin e shtetit shqiptar (1912) shkolla romantike e lindur n&#235; truallin e l&#235;vizjes komb&#235;tare, e humbi baz&#235;n e vet historike; ideja komb&#235;tare i l&#235; udh&#235;n ides&#235; njer&#235;zore dhe n&#235; zhvillimin e let&#235;rsis&#235; shqiptare shfaqen prirje e stile t&#235; reja.
Drejtimi kryesor q&#235; mori let&#235;rsia shqipe n&#235; mes dy luftrave bot&#235;rore ishte realizimi, por nuk munguan as shfaqje t&#235; nj&#235; sentimentalizmi t&#235; vonuar (F. Postoli), as recidive t&#235; romantizmit.
Gjergj Fishta (1871-1940), shkroi nj&#235; poem&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rmasave t&#235; eposit komb&#235;tar (“Lahuta e mal&#235;sis&#235;”) ku paraqet me frym&#235; romantizante e me nj&#235; patos t&#235; ngritur patriotik, luftrat e mal&#235;sor&#235;ve t&#235; Veriutkund&#235;r dyndjeve sllave.
Me k&#235;t&#235; vep&#235;r ai mbetet poeti m&#235; i madh epik i shqiptar&#235;ve. Prift i urdh&#235;rit fran&#231;eskan, erudit dhe an&#235;tar i Akademis&#235; italiane, Gjergj Fishta &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; personalitet poliedrik i kultur&#235;s shqiptare: poet epik dhe lirik, publicist dhe satirist i holl&#235;, dramaturg e p&#235;rkthyes, veprimtar aktiv i jet&#235;s kulturore dhe politike shqiptare midis dy luftrave.
Vepra e tij madhore "Lahuta e mal&#235;sis&#235;” me rreth 17.000 vargje, e shkruar n&#235; frym&#235;n e eposit legjendar e historik t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve, &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; pasqyr&#235; e jet&#235;s shqiptare dhe e mend&#235;sis&#235; shqiptare, nj&#235; mozaik poetik ngjarjesh historike e legjendare, personazhesh historike dhe jo historike, traditash e zakonesh t&#235; mal&#235;sis&#235;, zanash e shtojzavallesh t&#235; mal&#235;sis&#235;, nj&#235; afresk i gjall&#235; i historis&#235; s&#235; nj&#235; polemi t&#235; lasht&#235; q&#235; pik&#235;son n&#235; qend&#235;r tipin e shqiptarit t&#235; gdhendur n&#235; kalvarin e jet&#235;s s&#235; tij n&#235; rrym&#235; t&#235; shekujve t&#235; eg&#235;r p&#235;r t&#235;. Poem&#235;n e Fisht&#235;s e shquan nj&#235; pasuri e madhe gjuh&#235;sore, n&#235; t&#235; &#235;sht&#235; mbledhur t&#235;r&#235; visari i shqipes popullore t&#235; mal&#235;sise, frazologjia e gjall&#235; e pashtershme dhe larmia e nd&#235;rtimeve t&#235; &#231;lir&#235;ta sintaksore, q&#235; i japin gjall&#235;ri e forc&#235; ligj&#235;rimit poetik.
P&#235;rmbledhjet poetike “Mrizi i Zanave” me vjersha atdhetare dhe “Vallja e Parrizit” me vjersha me frym&#235; fetare, e paraqesin Fisht&#235;n nj&#235; poet t&#235; holl&#235; lirik, kurse veprat “Anzat e Parnasit” dhe “Gomari i Babatasit” e paraqesin Fisht&#235;n nj&#235; shkrimtar satirik t&#235; pap&#235;rs&#235;ritsh&#235;m. N&#235; fush&#235; t&#235; dramaturgjis&#235; mund t&#235; p&#235;rmenden prej tij tragjedit&#235; me subjekt nga mitologjia biblike dhe antike “Juda Makabe” dhe “Ifigjenia n’ Aulli”.
N&#235; let&#235;rsin&#235; shqiptare midis dy luftrave nuk munguan as shfaqjet e sentimentalizmit (F. Postoli, M. Grameno) dhe t&#235; nj&#235; klasicizmi t&#235; vonuar, sidomos n&#235; dramaturgji (E. Haxhiademi). Shfaqjet e rrymave moderne, t&#235; impresionizmit, simbolizmit e pamasizmit, ishin dukuri t&#235; ve&#231;uara n&#235; vepr&#235;n e disa shkrimtar&#235;ve (Migjeni, Poradeci, Asdreni), pa arritur t&#235; formojn&#235; shkoll&#235;. Ndryshime t&#235; thella ndodhen n&#235; sistemin e zhanreve; krahas poezis&#235; u l&#235;vrua proza (Migjeni, F. S. Noli, F. Konica, E. Koliqi, M. Kuteli etj.) dhe drama e satira (Gj. Fishta, K. Floqi).
P&#235;rfaq&#235;suesi m&#235; tipik i realizmit ishte Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, Migjeni (1913-1938). Poezia (“Vargjet e lira” 1936) dhe proza e tij p&#235;rshkohen nga nj&#235; realiz&#235;m i ashp&#235;r social p&#235;r mjerimin dhe pozit&#235;n tragjike t&#235; individit n&#235; shoq&#235;rin&#235; e koh&#235;s. Personazhet e vepr&#235;s s&#235; tij jan&#235; njer&#235;zit e basifondeve t&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235; shqiptare. 
Disa novela t&#235; Migjenit jan&#235; romane n&#235; miniatur&#235;; subjektet e tyre paraqesin konfliktin e individit me institucionet dhe moralin patriarkal e konservator. Natyra e rebeluar e talentit t&#235; Migjenit theu tradicionalizmin e poezis&#235; dhe t&#235; proz&#235;s shqipe duke sjell&#235; nj&#235; stil e forma t&#235; reja n&#235; poetik&#235;, e narracion. Ai &#235;sht&#235; nga reformator&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj t&#235; letrave shqipe, shkrimtari i par&#235; i nadh modern shqiptar.
Natyr&#235; tjet&#235;r, talenti poetik L. Poradeci (1899-1987), nj&#235; poet lirik brilant, krijoi nj&#235; poezi t&#235; but&#235; e t&#235; ngroht&#235;, por me mendim t&#235; thell&#235; e muzikalitet magjeps&#235;s (“Vallja e yjeve”, 1933, “Ylli i zemr&#235;s” 1937. 
Trondit&#235;s verbi poetik i F. S. Nolit (1882-1965), n&#235; librin “Album” (1947) dhe elegante proza e tij historike (“Histori e Sk&#235;nderbeut” 1921). Poet, historian, dramaturg, estet dhe muzikolog, publicist, p&#235;rkthyes, mjesht&#235;r i shqipes, p&#235;rpos burr&#235; shteti e diplomat, ai &#235;sht&#235; gjeniu i kultur&#235;s shqiptare t&#235; shek. XX.
F. S. Noli lindi n&#235; nj&#235; ngulim shqiptar t&#235; Thrak&#235;s Lindore (Ibik Tepe), ku mori arsimin fillor; arsimin e mes&#235;m e mori n&#235; gjimnazin grek t&#235; Adrianopoj&#235;s, kurse studimet e larta i kreu n&#235; Universitetin Harvard t&#235; Bostonit (SHBA).
N&#235; mosh&#235; fare t&#235; re u lidh me l&#235;vizjen patriotike p&#235;r &#231;lirimin e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; nga pushtimi osman dhe u b&#235; nj&#235; nga aktivist&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; shquar politik&#235; e kulturor&#235; t&#235; Rilindjes Shqiptare. M&#235; 1908 u dor&#235;zua prift duke inicuar iden&#235; e krijimit t&#235; nj&#235; kishe ortodokse aautoqefale shqiptare t&#235; cil&#235;n e themeloi m&#235; 1922. 
Pas shpalljes s&#235; pavar&#235;sis&#235; komb&#235;tare (1912) u b&#235; frym&#235;zues dhe udh&#235;heq&#235;s i l&#235;vizjes demokratike n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. M&#235; 1924, pas fitores s&#235; nj&#235; revolucioni antifeudal, u zgjodh kryeminist&#235;r i qeveris&#235; jet&#235;shkurt&#235;r t&#235; dal&#235; prej k&#235;tij revolucioni. Restaurimi i reaksionit &#231;ifligar n&#235; dhjetor 1924 e detyroi t&#235; marr&#235; udh&#235;n e pakthim t&#235; m&#235;rgimit, t&#235; cilin e p&#235;rjetoi si nj&#235; ekzil biblik. Dit&#235;t e fundit t&#235; jet&#235;s i mbylli n&#235; SHBA, ku u vendos p&#235;rfundimisht m&#235; 1932, pas ecejakjeve n&#235;p&#235;r Evrop&#235; si emigrant politik.


P&#235;rvoja e revolucionit t&#235; mundur t&#235; 1924-&#235;s i frym&#235;zoi atij nj&#235; cik&#235;l poezish me motive biblike, t&#235; p&#235;rfshira n&#235; librin “Album”. M&#235; 1907 pat botuar dram&#235;n po me subjekt biblik “Izraelit&#235; dhe filistin&#235;”, duke dashur t&#235; aktualizoj&#235; legjend&#235;n biblike n&#235; p&#235;rqasje me p&#235;rvojat e tij si udh&#235;heq&#235;s shpirt&#235;ror i l&#235;vizjes p&#235;r &#231;lirim komb&#235;tar e shoq&#235;ror t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve. M&#235; 1947 botoi anglisht studimin “Bethoven and the French revolution”. P&#235;rktheu n&#235; shqip shum&#235; libra liturgjik&#235; dhe vepra t&#235; shkrimtar&#235;ve bot&#235;ror&#235; O. Khajan, U. Shekspir, H. Ibsen, M. Servantes e t&#235; tjer&#235;.
Me poezin&#235;, me proz&#235;n publicistike, shkencore e kishtare, si dhe me p&#235;rkthimet mjesht&#235;rore, F. S. Noli ka luajtur nj&#235; rol themelor n&#235; zhvillimin e shqipes moderne. 
L&#235;vrues t&#235; shquar t&#235; proz&#235;s s&#235; shkurt&#235;r ishin E. Koliqi (1903-1975), M. Kuteli (1907-1967) dhe F. Konica (1875-1942). I pari krijoi nj&#235; proz&#235; subtile, plot kolorit t&#235; qytetit t&#235; vet, Shkodr&#235;s (“Tregtar flamujsh”, 1935), i dyti &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; magjistar i shqipes, shkrimtari q&#235; kultivoi stilin popullor t&#235; rr&#235;fimit n&#235; nj&#235; proz&#235; magjeps&#235;se (“Net&#235; shqiptare” 1938; “Ago Jakupi” 1943; “Kapllan aga i Shaban Shpat&#235;s” 1944). 
F. Konica &#235;sht&#235; mjeshtri q&#235; i dha fytyr&#235; moderne proz&#235;s shqipe, intelektuali q&#235; solli mentalitetin e mir&#235;fillt&#235; per&#235;ndimor n&#235; kultur&#235;n shqiptare. 
Lindi n&#235; Konic&#235;, qytet i vog&#235;l shqiptar, q&#235; me vendimet e Konferenc&#235;s s&#235; Londr&#235;s m&#235; 1913, t&#235; cilat e rudh&#235;n shtetin shqiptar n&#235; kufijt&#235; e sot&#235;m, mbeti ne Greqi. Vinte nga nj&#235; der&#235; e njohur, prej s&#235; cil&#235;s trash&#235;goi titullin bej, vet&#235;dijen e nj&#235; p&#235;rkat&#235;sie elitare, q&#235; e manifestoi fort n&#235; jet&#235; dhe n&#235; krijimtarin&#235; e tij, por jo dhe mentalitetin anadollak lindor prej t&#235; cilit u nda me nje buzeqeshje hokatare, q&#235; u kthye n&#235; nj&#235; sarkaz&#235;m ther&#235;se n&#235; vepr&#235;n e tij. Ndoqi nj&#235; vit shkoll&#235;n jezuite t&#235; Shkodr&#235;s, pastaj Liceun Perandorak t&#235; Stambollit, kreu me 1895 studimet p&#235;r letersi e filozofi n&#235; Universitetin e Dizhonit (Franc&#235 :shkelje syri: , shkollimin e mbylli me kryerjen e studimeve ne Universitetin e Harvardit, ndersa me 1912 mori, n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; universitet, titullin e magjistrit n&#235; let&#235;rsi dhe arte. Master of Arts Erudit, njoh&#235;s i gjith&#235; gjuh&#235;ve t&#235; m&#235;dha t&#235; Evropes dhe i disa gjuh&#235;ve lindore, mik i G.Apolinerit, F.Konica u quajt prej t&#235; huajve “nj&#235; enciklopedi q&#235; ec&#235;n” dhe u b&#235; p&#235;r kultur&#235;n shqiptare modeli i intelektualit per&#235;ndimor. Iu kushtua q&#235; n&#235; rini l&#235;vizjes komb&#235;tare, por, n&#235; kund&#235;rshtim me frym&#235;n mitike idealizuese e romantizante t&#235; Rilindjes, solli n&#235; t&#235; frym&#235;n kritike dhe p&#235;rjetoi dhom&#235;n e p&#235;rjetshme t&#235; idealistit q&#235; vuan p&#235;r mendimet e tij.
Themeloi revist&#235;n “Albania” (Bruksel 1897-1900, Lond&#235;r 1902-1909), q&#235; u b&#235; organi m&#235; i r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m i shtypit shqiptar t&#235; Rilindjes. Publicist, eseist, poet, prozator, p&#235;rkthyes dhe kritik letrar, &#235;sht&#235; ve&#231; t&#235; tjerave autor i studimit “L’Albanie et les turcs” (Paris 1895), “Memoire sur le mouvement national albanais (Bruksel, 1899), i novelave “Nj&#235; ambasad&#235; e Zulluve n&#235; Paris” (1922) dhe “Doktor Gjilp&#235;ra” (1924), si dhe i vepr&#235;s historiko-kulturore “Albania. The rock Garden of Southeastern Europe”, q&#235; u botua pas vdekjes s&#235; Massachussets me 1957. Dy novelat e Konic&#235;s i bashkon shpirti satirik dhe shprehja alegorike e konfliktit midis dijes dhe injoranc&#235;s e konflikti midis mentalitetit t&#235; prapamebtur oriental dhe mentalitetit modern per&#235;ndimor. Publicistika dhe proza e tij jan&#235; model i nj&#235; shqipeje letrare t&#235; p&#235;rpunuar dhe i nj&#235; stili elegant.
Vitet e fundit t&#235; jet&#235;s (1926-1939), i kaloi si ambasador i Mbret&#235;sise Shqiptare n&#235; Washington, ku dhe vdiq m&#235; 1942. Eshtrat e tij u soll&#235;n n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri n&#235; vitet e fundit.
N&#235; let&#235;rsin&#235; e shqiptar&#235;ve t&#235; Italis&#235;, n&#235; periudh&#235;n midis dy luftrave, vazhdoi tradita e shkoll&#235;s romantike t&#235; shek. XIX, Z. Skiroi (1865-1927) me vepr&#235;n e tij (“Kthimi” 1913, “Te dheu i huaj”, 1940) desh t&#235; rikuperonte kujtes&#235;n historike t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve t&#235; m&#235;rguar qysh nga shekulli XV, pas vdekjes s&#235; Sk&#235;nderbeut.
Gjat&#235; Luft&#235;s Antifashiste t&#235; popullit shqiptar (1939-1944), u zhvillua nj&#235; let&#235;rsi e rezistenc&#235;s, e cila lindi n&#235; ilegalitet p&#235;rmes shtypit klandestin t&#235; Partis&#235; Komuniste Shqiptare. Krijimet e k&#235;saj let&#235;rsie ishin kryesisht shkrime publicistike, skica letrare dhe tekste k&#235;ng&#235;sh partizane. Autor&#235;t e saj qen&#235; luft&#235;tar&#235; antifashist&#235; t&#235; brezit m&#235; t&#235; ri (Sh.Musaraj, A.Caci, F.Gjata, K.Jakova, Q.Buxheli).
Pas Luft&#235;s II Bot&#235;rore, let&#235;rsia shqiptare njohu nj&#235; zhvillim masiv. Tipari kryesor i let&#235;rsise dhe i arteve t&#235; k&#235;saj periudhe, ishte zhvillimi i tyre i orientuar ideologjik dhe levrimi i t&#235; gjitha zhanreve, sidomos i romanit, i cili, nga nje zhan&#235;r pa tradit&#235;, doli ne krye t&#235; procesit letrar.
Tipi m&#235; i levruar i romanit u b&#235; romani realist social, me permbajtje etologjike dhe historike, me subjekt linear (J.Xoxa, S.Spasse), por nuk mungon as romani me kompozicion t&#235; thyer, me poetik&#235; t&#235; hapur dhe me nj&#235; n&#235;nshtres&#235; filozofike, q&#235; buron nga asosacioni i ideve dhe analogjit&#235; historike (I.Kadare, P.Marko) dhe as romani satirik (D.Agolli, Q.Buxheli).
Tregimin dhe novel&#235;n, e l&#235;vruan Dh.Shuteriqi, N.Prifti, Z.Cela, T.Laco, Dh.Xhuvani, N.Lera e t&#235; tjer&#235;, kurse poezin&#235;, I.Kadare, D.Agolli, F.Arapi, Xh.Spahiu, M.Ahmeti e t&#235; tjer&#235;.
M&#235; pak, u zhvillua drama (K.Jakova “Toka jon&#235;”, 1955) dhe komedia (S.&#199;omora “Karnavalet e Kor&#231;&#235;s” 1961).
Let&#235;rsia e k&#235;saj periudhe n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri u zhvillua brenda kornizave t&#235; realizmit socialist, i vetmi drejtim i lejuar nga politika zyrtare. Por talente te fuqishme, p&#235;rtej k&#235;tyre kornizave, krijuan vepra me nj&#235; frym&#235; opozitare t&#235; n&#235;nkuptuar dhe me nj&#235; dometh&#235;nie universale.
I. Kadare (1936), me poezin&#235; (“P&#235;rse mendohen k&#235;to male” 1964, “Motive me diell” 1968, “Koha” 1976) dhe sidomos me proz&#235;n e tij (“Gjenerali i ushtris&#235; s&#235; vdekur” 1963; “K&#235;shtjella” 1970; “Kronik&#235; n&#235; gur” 1971, “Dimri i madh “ 1977, “Ura me tri harqe” 1978, “Piramida” 1992; “Spiritus” 1996 etj.), sfidoi kufizimet e koh&#235;s dhe p&#235;rt&#235;riti let&#235;rsin&#235; shqiptare me forma dhe motive q&#235; e integrojn&#235; at&#235; n&#235; rrjedhat moderne t&#235; let&#235;rsis&#235; bot&#235;rore.
Vepra e Kadares&#235; paraqet nj&#235; enciklopedi artistike t&#235; jet&#235;s shqiptare, nj&#235; afresk&#235; t&#235; gjer&#235; t&#235; ngjarjeve historike dhe bashk&#235;kohore, t&#235; p&#235;rjetuara me nj&#235; q&#235;ndrim filozofik t&#235; shprehur her&#235; hapur e her&#235; p&#235;rmes gjuh&#235;s s&#235; Ezopit.
Filozofia, mentalitetet, dramat dhe traditat historike e kulturore t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve, t&#235; kaluara n&#235; filtrin e mendimit artistik t&#235; shkrimtarit, jan&#235; paraqitur n&#235; vepr&#235;n e tij si shprehje e identitetit komb&#235;tar, e vitalitetit t&#235; kultur&#235;s shpirt&#235;rore t&#235; popullit t&#235; vet dhe si faktor i q&#235;ndres&#235;s e i mbijetes&#235;s s&#235; tij historike.
Kadareja krijon nj&#235; proz&#235; moderne duke shfryt&#235;zuar gjer&#235;sisht analogjit&#235; historike, parabolat dhe asosacionet, legjendat dhe mitologjin&#235; komb&#235;tare. Vepra e tij ka nj&#235; poetik&#235; t&#235; hapur q&#235; vjen nga p&#235;rzierja e koh&#235;ve, e rrafsheve t&#235; ligj&#235;rimit artistik, e reales me irealen, nga natyra e thyer mozaikale e kompozicionit.Vepra e Kadares&#235; i sjell let&#235;rsis&#235; evropiane nj&#235; arom&#235; karakteristike mesdhetare, ballkanike dhe pasuron at&#235; me koloritin e nj&#235; areali tipik p&#235;r ve&#231;an&#235;sin&#235; e tij etno-kulturore.
Duke u nisur nga bota epike e legjendave dhe baladave mesjetare, proza e Kadares&#235; kap&#235;rcen distanc&#235;n kohore dhe sjell n&#235; rezonanc&#235; mentalitetin dhe nd&#235;rgjegjen artistike e mesjetare, me mentalitetin dhe nd&#235;rgjegjen artistike t&#235; koh&#235;s son&#235;. Nga p&#235;rpunimi i thell&#235; krijues i fondit t&#235; traditave t&#235; lashta popullore, mesazhi i proz&#235;s dhe i poezis&#235; s&#235; Kadares&#235; fiton nj&#235;her&#235;sh nj&#235; thell&#235;si historike dhe nj&#235; not&#235; humane universale.
Krijues me nj&#235; vet&#235;dije t&#235; fort&#235; kritike, Kadareja jo vet&#235;m ka poetizuar vlerat shpirt&#235;rore t&#235; kombit t&#235; vet, por dhe ka fshikulluar traditat anakronike, mentalitetet retrograde, psikologjin&#235; provinciale dhe konvencionet e jet&#235;s s&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235; shqiptare.
Me frym&#235;n e disidenc&#235;s, n&#235; kushtet e diktatur&#235;s kur u krijua vepra e Kadares&#235;, ka ndihmuar t’i g&#235;rryhen themelet regjimit totalitar n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. Ekzili i tij politik n&#235; Franc&#235; n&#235; vitin 1990, kur n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri sapo kishin filluar proceset demokratike, u dha shtys&#235; k&#235;tyre pro&#231;eseve.
P&#235;r k&#235;to vlera, vepra e Kadares&#235; g&#235;zon nj&#235; popullaritet t&#235; gjer&#235; dhe &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rkthyer n&#235; t&#235; gjitha gjuh&#235;t e m&#235;dha t&#235; bot&#235;s (anglisht, frengjisht, gjermanisht, spanjisht, rusisht, italisht, arabisht etj.). Kadareja &#235;sht&#235; vler&#235;suar nga kritika e huaj, si nj&#235; prej shkrimtar&#235;ve m&#235; t&#235; shquar bashk&#235;kohor&#235; t&#235; let&#235;rsis&#235; bot&#235;rore dhe ka fituar disa &#231;mime nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare. Kadareja &#235;sht&#235; sot p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesi m&#235; eminent n&#235; bot&#235; i kultur&#235;s shqiptare.
Poet i holl&#235; lirik dhe shkrimtar satirik D. Agolli (1931), ka sjell&#235; n&#235; poezin&#235; shqipe freskin&#235; e nj&#235; frym&#235;zimi spontan meditativ dhe n&#235; roman humorin e leht&#235; popullor q&#235; shkon deri n&#235; grotesk. (“Shk&#235;lqimi dhe r&#235;nia e shokut Zylo” 1973; “Arka e djallit” 1997). Ai &#235;sht&#235; mjesht&#235;r i tregimit psikologjik, filozofik (“Zhurma e er&#235;rave t&#235; dikurshme” 1964, “Njer&#235;z t&#235; krisur” 1995).
Nga p&#235;rmbledhjet m&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme poetike t&#235; Agollit, duhen p&#235;rmendur, “Shtigje malesh dhe trotuare” 1965, “Fjala gdhend gurin” 1977, “Udh&#235;toj i menduar” 1985 dhe “Lyp&#235;si i koh&#235;s” 1995.
Agolli ka lindur n&#235; nj&#235; katund t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; juglindore dhe mori pjes&#235; fare i ri n&#235; rezistenc&#235;n antifashiste. Lidhja e ngusht&#235; me jet&#235;n popullore dhe me idealet antifashiste, p&#235;rcaktuan p&#235;rmbajtjen e vepr&#235;s s&#235; tij. Tipar i romaneve t&#235; Agollit p&#235;r rezistenc&#235;n &#235;sht&#235; aktualizimi i vlerave t&#235; saj morale, p&#235;rmes sinkronizimit artistik t&#235; ngjarjeve t&#235; luft&#235;s me koh&#235;n e sotme. Vepra e Agollit &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; shum&#235; popullore, &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rkthyer n&#235; disa gjuh&#235; t&#235; tjera dhe &#235;sht&#235; vler&#235;suar nga kritika e huaj.
N&#235; trojet shqiptare n&#235; Kosov&#235; dhe n&#235; Maqedonin&#235; Per&#235;ndimore, let&#235;rsia n&#235; gjuh&#235;n shqipe, e p&#235;rfaq&#235;suar nga shum&#235; emra (E. Mekuli, A. Pashku, A. Podrimja, R. Kelmendi, R. Qosja, D. Mehmeti, M. Isaku etj.), ndon&#235;se e zhvilluar n&#235; nj&#235; kontekst tjet&#235;r politik e kulturor, edhe pas luft&#235;s, ruajti lidhjet me kultur&#235;n m&#235;m&#235; dhe solli n&#235; art ravgimet dhe dramat komb&#235;tare e humane t&#235; njeriut t&#235; atyre trevave. N&#235; diaspor&#235;n shqiptare n&#235; Europ&#235;, pas Luft&#235;s, nuk pati ndonj&#235; l&#235;vizje t&#235; mir&#235;fillt&#235; letrare. I vetmi shkrimtar me r&#235;nd&#235;si q&#235; krijoi n&#235; at&#235; diaspor&#235; &#235;sht&#235; M. Camaj (1925-1992), q&#235; rreh t&#235; zbuloj&#235; n&#235; poezin&#235; dhe proz&#235;n e tij rr&#235;nj&#235;t e identitetit t&#235; shqiptarit t&#235; m&#235;rguar.
Rezultati m&#235; i r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m n&#235; kultur&#235;n shqiptare t&#235; pasluft&#235;s n&#235; fush&#235; t&#235; gjuh&#235;s &#235;sht&#235; unifikimi i shqipes standarte, t&#235; p&#235;rpunuar n&#235; nivelin e nj&#235; gjuhe moderne.
N&#235; faz&#235;n e sotme t&#235; tranzicionit t&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235; postkomuniste, let&#235;rsia shqiptare p&#235;rjeton avantazhet e hapjes ndaj bot&#235;s, por edhe problemet q&#235; i krijohen n&#235; k&#235;to kushte kultur&#235;s s&#235; &#231;do kombi, p&#235;r t&#235; ruajtur identitetin e vet.

*Autor Prof. Jorgo Bulo
Literatura:
1. Historia e let&#235;rsis&#235; shqipe I, II (Botim i Institutit t&#235; Historis&#235; e t&#235; Gjuh&#235;sis&#235; t&#235; Universitetit t&#235; Tiran&#235;s, Tiran&#235;, 1960.
2. Historia e let&#235;rsis&#235; shqiptare (Botim i Akademis&#235; s&#235; Shkencave) Tiran&#235;, 1983.
3. E.&#199;abej. Shqiptar&#235;t midis Per&#235;ndimit dhe Lindjes, Tiran&#235;, 1994*

----------

